# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Need help writing story on "Life is Risk"

## ShomAila Khan

Hello everybody,  :Banana: 

As the title says that I am in need of a story on "Life is Risk" ( if you never failed, you never lived )

Me and my class fellows in university are planning for a drama at annual function on this topic, possibly a positive one but your any idea is appreciated  :Smile:  

Well, my idea is to make characters of successful people who devoted their lives to be successful like Thomas Edison, Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Albert Einstein, Gandhi etc.
They did fail multiple of times in their lives, did face resistance but they never lost hope, never gave up. 

Share your opinions about the idea and give your suggestions please.


Reply as soon as possible for you as it is very urgent. Annual function gonna be very soon.  :Incazzato:  :Incazzato:  :Incazzato: 

Tons of Thanks in advance :Wink5:

----------


## ShomAila Khan

Mistakenly clicked submit button before final, please delete this or block this thread. Sorry.

----------


## YALASH

Peace be on you. You can pick Malala's struggle and recent Peshawar (Pakistan) children's sad event.

----------

